# Pretty Please Customs.... Dont Open This :p



## Stroodlepuff

Our wonderful flavour list that I posted about Gizmo and I getting... Yeah there's been a clearance delay... EEK!


----------



## Melinda

Well it could one of two things, 1. is that they want to see if vat is payable (anything under R500) does not get charged vat. 2. they want to check the package (this is the bad one) so hope for number 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

yeah Im cool with Vat payable I really dont mind that  I just reeeally dont want them to open it  its probably Vat and Im probably just paranoid for nothing but still hehe


----------



## Melinda

I understand I get like that every time I've got something at customs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

In the next few days i will have 100mg nic at customs. If they open that, i'm done for!
That is the reason I rather pay double shipping and 2 invoices by splitting nic from other stuff. If they take the nicotine, they tend to take the other stuff as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

yea ours is 236mg :/ they were instructed to mark it as something else though so we will see... will be very peeved if they open it


----------



## TylerD

Good luck guys. Just hope it makes it through.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

just got off the phone with Fedex - apparently its been stopped by border control  they said it should get cleared though eeeek


----------



## Stroodlepuff

So an update.... Spoke to Fedex today and apparently it has been sent through for health inspection or something like this - the word health was mentioned though... SIGH!!!!


----------



## Derick




----------



## Stroodlepuff

Double


----------



## CraftyZA

Damn! Gonna happen with mine as well. I bought stronger nicotine, but lower qty than yours. 
Here's me hoping for the best still.


----------



## Riaz

Melinda said:


> Well it could one of two things, 1. is that they want to see if vat is payable (anything under R500) does not get charged vat. 2. they want to check the package (this is the bad one) so hope for number 1


 
i dont think this is entirely correct- re the no vat on under R500.00

ive got two bottles of Liqua that just arrived at the cape mail hub today, and the vat on there is R20.43

the total vat and duties = R60.89

which means that i could have rather bought the Liqua locally and saved myself the time of waiting for it to get here


----------



## CraftyZA

What was the cost for the liqua? Curious to see what the tax percentage is. Planning to buy some Boba's Bounty end of the month.


----------



## Riaz

the liqua was $5.61 each.

so the two bottles came to about R120.00, now plus R60.00 = R180.00

might as well bought it locally for R20.00 more


----------



## Gizmo

What ML where they?


----------



## CraftyZA

looks like 16% then. The rest is just clearing fees. I pay that often when i buy from dealextreme or focal price.


----------



## Riaz

Gizmo said:


> What ML where they?


 
R30ml


----------



## Riaz

CraftyZA said:


> looks like 16% then. The rest is just clearing fees. I pay that often when i buy from dealextreme or focal price.


 
here is the breakdown from cape mail hub:

customs dues R22.46
vat R20.43
clearance fee R18.00
TOTAL R60.89


----------



## Derick

It's going to depend on what code they used when they declared it to customs - so the "Customs dues" could vary depending on what they used.

There is no code for e-liquid, so they have to use something else


----------



## Melinda

Riaz said:


> i dont think this is entirely correct- re the no vat on under R500.00
> 
> ive got two bottles of Liqua that just arrived at the cape mail hub today, and the vat on there is R20.43
> 
> the total vat and duties = R60.89
> 
> which means that i could have rather bought the Liqua locally and saved myself the time of waiting for it to get here


 
I had stuff come through with TNT and asked them that I did not pay vat and was contacted to do so, and they said under R500 no vat...weird


----------



## Riaz

i requested FT to list it as essential oils, they then replied to say they mark all the packages as 'gifts' and label them as replacement parts.

so how customs arrives at their codes is beyond me- bare in mind i have been importing juice many times before (maybe 4 months now) and never been charged vat or duties on juice before.

i think its all about how that official feels on that day


----------



## Derick

Riaz said:


> i think its all about how that official feels on that day


 
This is definitely the biggest part of it - we've had packages come through customs in a matter of minutes and other's that were opened, damaged (sometimes it looks like it was done on purpose) and kept for 2 weeks before sent through


----------



## CraftyZA

Derick said:


> It's going to depend on what code they used when they declared it to customs - so the "Customs dues" could vary depending on what they used.
> 
> There is no code for e-liquid, so they have to use something else


Ideally, it should fall under the same code. Ie, "8543.70.9"


----------



## Derick

Yep, but fasttech for example won't send it like that, because they are scared it will get seized


----------



## Derick

My Apologies, I see now that the custom code covers all manner of electronic cigarette stuff, including e-liquid - could have sworn that wasn't there a few months ago


----------



## Derick

I think my SARS doc is just out of date
8543.70 9 - Other machines and apparatus


----------



## CraftyZA

Derick said:


> I think my SARS doc is just out of date
> 8543.70 9 - Other machines and apparatus


Those include , but not limited to machines like dialysis etc used in medical field . They classify ecigs as medical devices.


----------



## CraftyZA

Ah, and just checked post....
2 slips from customs out of the us. I've only got 2 orders from there. 60ml of 10% nic, and wires for my ithaka woth smoktech scar


----------



## Derick

Awsome!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Oooooooooh happy dance!!!!!



11/08/2013 - Friday
7:09 pm 
At local FedEx facility 
JOHANNESBURG ZA
5:32 pm 
Delivery exception 
JOHANNESBURG ZA

Package at station, arrived after courier dispatch
5:32 pm 
International shipment release - Import 
JOHANNESBURG ZA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## iPWN

Awesomesauce !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Let the juices flow!


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> Oooooooooh happy dance!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 11/08/2013 - Friday
> 7:09 pm
> At local FedEx facility
> JOHANNESBURG ZA
> 5:32 pm
> Delivery exception
> JOHANNESBURG ZA
> 
> Package at station, arrived after courier dispatch
> 5:32 pm
> International shipment release - Import
> JOHANNESBURG ZA


Booyakasha!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

gotta love it! The value of the invoice is R871.00 however I am being charged R1005 for tax because of the inspection - oh SA government how I love thee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Ouch!!!!!!
Did they give a breakdown of that invoice? How did they get to 1005?


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> gotta love it! The value of the invoice is R871.00 however I am being charged R1005 for tax because of the inspection - oh SA government how I love thee


What a joke! Love our awesome land!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

yip here is the breakdown

I asked them to explain and this is what they said:

You are importing a shipment with a value of ZAR 500.00 which as per government legislation it will attract Vat and you are importing nicotine that attract Duty as per commodity, we have nicotine in the country that is sold.

There was a Customs stop and a Customs official was sent out to inspect this shipment for Port of Health to inspect that your shipment is safe for use, that fee is payable by the client and that is why we charged you for it.

Supaswift (Pty) Ltd will charge a Processing and Disbursement fee to clear these shipments on your behalf to South African Customs and this fee is for the electronic systems that is being used ,which was previously paid by Fedex directly.


----------



## VapeKing

Ouch!


----------



## iPWN

Ok WTF , i had a package arrive on Friday from the same vendor ( Mt Baker Vapor ) total declared value $113.00 and i didn't have to pay a cent ! Ok mine didnt get stopped by customs because it was just flavors no nic base , but still 1K is ridiculous.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

iPWN said:


> Ok WTF , i had a package arrive on Friday from the same vendor ( Mt Baker Vapor ) total declared value $113.00 and i didn't have to pay a cent ! Ok mine didnt get stopped by customs because it was just flavors no nic base , but still 1K is ridiculous.


 
It is ridiculous, I am so so so hesitant to pay! Although i really want it that amount is just depressing!


----------



## Derick

Seeing as they are saying that nicotine is locally available, perhaps ask them "Where?"


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Derick said:


> Seeing as they are saying that nicotine is locally available, perhaps ask them "Where?"


 
Hmmm that is a good idea


----------



## TylerD

Derick said:


> Seeing as they are saying that nicotine is locally available, perhaps ask them "Where?"


Sal ek ook vra nogal!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

ok so its paid and my heart just broke a little  Super excited to try my hand at this mixing thing though


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

That was my exact face as the payment was made


----------



## TylerD

Stroodlepuff said:


> That was my exact face as the payment was made


----------



## ET

bloody criminals


----------



## Gizmo

Tell me about it my bank account is a sad panda

Reactions: Like 3


----------

